# Jumpy picture



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a coolsat 6000 , unmodded. My picture goes jumpy during commercial and when I scan channels.During a standard show like Hawiaa 5-0 ,it's normal. That is,until the commercials starts,then it gets jumpy. Sat is Galaxy 10R
Any ideas? Bad reciever? Thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

How do you have it hooked to your TV? I would try another method...if possible. Sounds like you might be getting a weak vertical blanking to your set or the closed captioning data is interfering. Might be the receiver or the tv. If you can try s-video, composite or component, whatever you aren't currently using, maybe it will improve or disappear.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

I used the "S" video cable and the jumping seems to have dissappeared.Only thibng now is I'm running it through a video selector switch to use the s video. 
Guess you got to give a little to take a little.


----------

